# Gigabyte M28U Review - 4K 144Hz HDR HDMI2.1 Monitor



## Nebulus07 (14. November 2021)

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall bin ich an einen Gigabyte M28U gekommen. Natürlich wollte ich den auch gleich mal testen. Denn der Monitor ist der wohl am meist gewünschte 4k Monitor den es momentan gibt.

Die Features sind auch einfach toll auf dem Papier:

4k - 144Hz - HDMI 2.1 - HDR400 - Update des Monitors möglich

Damit kann man arbeiten dachte ich...
Auf einen Lobesgesang möchte ich hier mal verzichten. Das 144Hz und Adaptive Sync toll sind, muß man nicht extra erwähnen.

Trotzdem ein erster Test, die Freesync Range: Mit dem Nvidia Pandolorium Test konnte ich eine Freesync Range von 1-144Hz bestätigen. Im Vsync Off gibt es in dieser Range kein Tearing.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofort aufgefallen ist das fantastische Schriftbild des Monitors. Cleartype an oder aus, egal, Schrift sieht immer sau gut aus. Wie gedruckt. Da ich schon mehrere 4k Monitore vor mir hatte, kann ich das gut beurteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um einen Monitor richtig zu nutzen muß man sich schon etwas Zeit nehmen und in richtig einstellen. Ich nutzte dafür die Testbilder von hier:



			https://slr-foto.de/grafiken/monitor-testbild-sw.png
		


Ebenfalls ist mein Monitor zu Rot, erst nach dem Senken des Rotwertes hat man ein schönes Weiß. Hier muß man aufpassen das man nicht zu blau wird. 

Hier meine optimalen Einstellungen, damit man den kompletten Kontrast von Hell nach Dunkel sehen kann. Die Gammaeinstellung steht auf "Normal".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab einem Kontrast von 50 verschwinden Details ! Hier einmal mit 50% und mit 60%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optimaler Weißabgleich mit weniger Rot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommen wir nun zum Gaming mit und ohne HDR.

Leider hat der Monitor einen sehr schwachen Kontrast. Sprich die Zwischenschritte zwischen Dunkel und Hell sind nicht sehr viele. Obwohl der Monitor ja 10Bit und HDR darstellen können soll, kann man davon nicht viel erkennen.
Es fängt damit an, dass man in Spielen den Kontrast nicht richtig einstellen kann!
Obwol der Monitor nun bei voller Helligkeit arbeitet und der Farbverlauf im Testbild komplett zu sehen war, kann man in Spielen davon nicht viel sehen. Das Bild ist zwar nun Hell aber man sieht dann in dunklen Bereichen nicht mehr viel. Man muß sich bei der Einstellung regelrecht entscheiden, ob man mehr Details im hellen oder dunklen sehen möchte, beides ist nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ersten Bild ist die Helligkeit zu hoch, man sieht weniger Details im hellen Bereich. Im zweiten Bild ist die Helligkeit so eingestellt, dass man alle Details im hellen Bereich sieht, dann ist das Bild aber zu dunkel für die dunklen Bereiche. Im Gras sieht man dann keine Details mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier das gleiche Resultat, beide Kreise waren nicht einstellbar.


Hier einmal der Unterschied zu HDR An und AUS!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Zweiten Bild ist HDR AUS! Man sieht deutlich, wie mehr vom Krankenwagen zu sehen ist. Details im schwarzen Motorrad sieht man keine.
HDR kann man auf dem Monitor vergessen! Mehr Details gibt es nur ohne HDR. 
Das Einstellen macht auf dem Monitor auch nicht viel Spaß. Es feht der "WOW" Effekt! Als ich das erste mal meinen OLED TV eingeschaltet hatte (950 Euro!!) und einen HDR Film einlegte, war da ein "WOW". Seitdem ich den Gigabyte eingeschaltet hatte, gab es noch kein "WOW"!


Ebenfalls feststellbar ist leichtes Backlightbleeding bei wenig Helligkeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 100% Helligkeit (HDR) ist das Bild geradezu am Leuchten in den Ecken!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was einem bei Gaming in 144Hz auffällt. Der Monitor zieht keine Schlieren. Ist 100% lautlos und reagiert ohne Lag. Das neuste Update F07 hat alle Probleme in der Hinsicht behoben. Positiv muß man sagen, dass man die Firmware des Monitors updaten kann. Das ist ein super Feature!

Der Monitor hat einen KVM Switch eingebaut.
Ich habe meine PS4 Pro und meinen PC an den M28U angeschlossen und man kann über die Tastatur vom PC, die Eingänge umschalten. Mein HotKey ist Control-F1 um zwischen HDMI und DP umzuschalten. Das klappt auch, einmal! Wenn mann dann den Screen der PS4 sieht, kann man mit der Tastatur nicht wieder zum Pc umschalten. Dann muß man den KVM Knopf am Monitor drücken damit man wieder den PC sieht. Nicht sehr praktisch!

Ist der Monitor die 760 Euro Wert die man momentan dafür ausgeben muß?
Nein ist er nicht! Das Display ist von minderer Quallität. Der Kontrast und die Helligkeit sind ein Witz!
HDR400 funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Das Bild müßte sehr viel heller sein und dann aber auch mehr Kontrast bieten.

Trotz Justage des Bildes, komme ich zu dem Ergbniss:


> Der Monitor ist der Ideale Office Monitor, wegen dem guten Schriftbild und den 144Hz. Zum Zocken mit HDR sollte man einen anderen Monitor kaufen! Wer einfach nur einen 144Hz Monitor sucht, sollte bei den 1440p Monitoren vorbei schauen, diese kosten nur die Hälfte!



Werde ich den Monitor behalten?
Ja, ich habe 630 Euro dafür bezahlt, was ich immer noch zu teuer ansehe. Aber leider gibt es für soviel Geld, nicht wirklich etwas besseres. Ein OLED TV ist für den Desktopn zu groß, einen OLED 28" Monitor werden wir wohl erst in einem Jahr sehen...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. November 2021)

Was hast du denn von HDR400 erwartet auf ein LCD?

Ohne FALD oder OLED bekommste nix was überhaupt mit HDR was zu tuhen hat.

Der M28U kommt auf 1200:1 was für ein IPS sehr gut ist,wenn das für dich ein Witz ist,dann ist IPS wohl generell nix für dich.
Und mit knapp  300cd/m im SDR ist er auch hell genug,oder ballert bei dir direkt immer die Sonne drauf?
In HDR liegt die bei 400+-.
Also sumarum einfach durchschnitt.

Hier ist wieder jemand aufs schein HDR reingefallen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2021)

Ich aktivier bei HDR 600 mit 16(oder warens 8?) edgelit Dimmingzonen HDR nur, um ein bisschen Helligkeit und sattere Farben mitzunehmen.
Aber auch nur in Spielen, Filme und Serien in HDR gucke ich aufm OLED.


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. November 2021)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn von HDR400 erwartet auf ein LCD?
> 
> Ohne FALD oder OLED bekommste nix was überhaupt mit HDR was zu tuhen hat.
> 
> ...


Leider nein..

Der Monitor hat auch im normalen DesktopModus ohne HDR ein sehr mittelmäßiges Bild. Ich kann das direkt mit meinem DELL U2718Q vergleichen. Der Monitor ist 4 Jahre alt und hat sehr viel mehr Helligkeit und Kontrast und gar kein HDR über DP!

Auf meinem DELL U2718Q sieht man mehr Details im Bild!

Der Gigabyte Monitor ist ein Low Budget Monitor. Es gibt für 500 Euro sehr viel bessere 4k IPS Monitore... (Die haben dann aber keine 144Hz!)


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich aktivier bei HDR 600 mit 16(oder warens 8?) edgelit Dimmingzonen HDR nur, um ein bisschen Helligkeit und sattere Farben mitzunehmen.
> Aber auch nur in Spielen, Filme und Serien in HDR gucke ich aufm OLED.


Ich zokke auch lieber auf meinem OLED. Das kann man mit keinem Monitor vergleichen...
Da liegen Welten dazwischen...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. November 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> DELL U2718Q


Kenne den nicht,hab schnell mal Messwerte überflogen,minimal mehr Kontrast und Helligkeit.
Von deutlich kann keine rede sein.
Es sei denn du hast ne extreme gurke beim M28U erwischt.


Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Der Gigabyte Monitor ist ein Low Budget Monitor. Es gibt für 500 Euro sehr viel bessere 4k IPS Monitore... (


750€ und low Budget Monitor!?.
Du musst auch bedenken das  viele nicht "Gaming Monitore" schon kalibriert sind.
Dell macht das z.b schon bei ihren 200€ Monitore.
Das macht nochmal ein großen Unterschied.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist 4 Jahre alt und hat sehr viel mehr Helligkeit und Kontrast und gar kein HDR über DP!


Was hast du denn an Helligkeit und Kontrast gemessen?

Edit:
Vergleich rtings
Dell 1317:1 335cd/m² Gigabyte 1228:1 294cd/m²
Das ist nicht wirklich mehr und schon garnicht viel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. November 2021)

Ich glaube er hat nur mit seinen Augen gemessen^^

Die nehmen sich  was das angeht kaum was,es sei denn der M28U war ne Gurke wie schon gesagt.

Bei Farben sind beide auch sehr gut,ka was da jetzt mittelmäßig ausschauen soll,eventuell den Dell Jahrelang mit total verdrehten  Settings in gebrauch gehabt.
Wäre zumindest nicht der erste,der sich dann wundert.


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. November 2021)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Kenne den nicht,hab schnell mal Messwerte überflogen,minimal mehr Kontrast und Helligkeit.
> Von deutlich kann keine rede sein.
> Es sei denn du hast ne extreme gurke beim M28U erwischt.
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht, der Monitor muß erst Kalibriert werden. Ich werde den Test morgen nochmal machen...


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2021)

Womit testest du denn?


----------



## Nebulus07 (17. November 2021)

Ich habe nochmal neu getestet, viel verändert hat sich nicht !


----------



## Gast1648761005 (17. November 2021)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie findest du die 28 Zoll mit 4k? Ist der Unterschied zu 1440p zu sehen? Wie groß ist dein Sitzabstand?


----------



## Soethi (17. November 2021)

R3Play schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie findest du die 28 Zoll mit 4k? Ist der Unterschied zu 1440p zu sehen? Wie groß ist dein Sitzabstand?


Ich habe hier einen 34" 3440x1440 und nen 28" 4k nebeneinander. Bei Spielen ist der 34er besser. 4k ist aber schon schärfer in Windows, speziell beim Browsen, etc.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal neu getestet, viel verändert hat sich nicht !


Welche Werte hast du denn gemessen?


----------



## Nebulus07 (17. November 2021)

R3Play schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie findest du die 28 Zoll mit 4k? Ist der Unterschied zu 1440p zu sehen? Wie groß ist dein Sitzabstand?



Der Unterschied von 4k und 1440p auf 28" ist gigantisch. Das sieht man sofort an der Schrift. Diese ist sehr viel schärfer. Ich trage eine Brille und der Monitor ist eine Armlänge von der Nase weg. 
In Spielen sieht man nicht so einen großen Unterschied. Ob man in 4K oder 1440p auf 28" spielt, ist von der Grafik fast schon egal. Ich drehe sowieso alle Schieberegler auf maximum und dann die Auflösung so lange zurück bis mindestens 60fps rausspringen.  Mit dem freesync Feature macht es aber mehr Spaß um die 80-100fps zu spielen. Der Unterschied zu 60fps ist sofort merkbar.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Werte hast du denn gemessen?


Da wirste wohl keine Antwort bekommen.
Also ist der Vergleich auch nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------

